

Why the Malaysia Airlines jet might have disappeared - jamesli
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/why-malaysia-airlines-jet-might-have-disappeared

======
thrill
[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230455400...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304554004579426353331913822)
says that two known stolen passports were used to check in for the flight.

